# GBM support with Nvidia drivers?



## Momalol (Nov 28, 2021)

My business is ready to switch from Linux to FreeBSD. We are using our own Wayland composer that is partly based on wlroot. I'm wondering if Nvidia has added support for the GBM API under FreeBSD?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 28, 2021)

Momalol said:


> .. wondering if Nvidia has added support for the GBM API under FreeBSD?


It looks like there is no support.

The  Latest New Feature Branch Version 495.44 for FreeBSD doesn't mention GBM API support:








						FreeBSD Display Driver – x64 | 495.44 | FreeBSD x64 | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) FreeBSD Display Driver – x64 for  FreeBSD x64 systems. Released 2021.10.26



					www.nvidia.com
				




It does for Linux:








						Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver | 495.44 | Linux 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver for  Linux 64-bit systems. Released 2021.10.26



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## shkhln (Nov 28, 2021)

Not yet, but there eventually will be.


----------

